# O2 absorbers



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Where is the best online place to buy them?


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Emergency essentials when I purchased.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

make your own salt and 4 ought steel wool in a muslin bag 
they are fresh and you do not know the age or if the crystals need to be rejuvenated if the Crystals are pink you can bring them back by heating in an oven until they turn semi clear white.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

nightwing said:


> make your own salt and 4 ought steel wool in a muslin bag
> they are fresh and you do not know the age or if the crystals need to be rejuvenated if the Crystals are pink you can bring them back by heating in an oven until they turn semi clear white.


and when people open up the food they thought was preserved - they can all come over to thanx you ....

an intelligent prepper properly prepares themselves while the proper tools are available .... you don't gamble on stupid U Tube bullcrap


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

jnrdesertrats said:


> Emergency essentials when I purchased.


Thank you. I was just considering placing an order since they have great sales this month.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

IlliniWarrior said:


> and when people open up the food they thought was preserved - they can all come over to thanx you ....
> 
> an intelligent prepper properly prepares themselves while the proper tools are available .... you don't gamble on stupid U Tube bullcrap


I hope no-one takes that dingbat's advice.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I buy mine from Honeyville Grain.

http://shop.honeyville.com/oxygen-absorbers.html


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

When you buy them one thing to be careful of is not to buy a bulk unit with several individual packs in it. Buy the packs individually so you don't expose them until you are packing your container. I give Guy Yancy his due for that one.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> When you buy them one thing to be careful of is not to buy a bulk unit with several individual packs in it. Buy the packs individually so you don't expose them until you are packing your container. I give Guy Yancy his due for that one.


I could only buy them in packs of 100 here. Another option is to put them in as small a glass jar, with a tight lid, as possible then take out a few at a time, process a few containers, take out a few more and process a few more container. Make sure to seal the jar between times.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

IlliniWarrior said:


> and when people open up the food they thought was preserved - they can all come over to thanx you ....
> 
> an intelligent prepper properly prepares themselves while the proper tools are available .... you don't gamble on stupid U Tube bullcrap


Will the mods let us lynch him yet!?


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

I buy them in bags of 10. I usually wait until I have 10 bags to fill. If I don't have that many the left overs go in the smallest possible mason jar. I fill any extra space with rice. My theory is the absorbsers have less O2 to absorb. I've been able to keep then for 6+/- months that way. I get mine from USA Emergency Supply. They've been the least expensive I can find and they have great customer service.
Moose


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I had an order ready for Honeyville so I ordered from them.


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

Has anyone used the hand warmers? Rumor has it the are the same.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm almost afraid to post this after the response above but... 

I've used rice and rice/salt combination successfully for many years now. I put it into a muslin or buttercloth bag. Around 1 cup total to 5 gal bucket. I check them regularly and replace if they feel damp at all. I'm often pretty financially poor so i come up with alternative ways to prep and preserve my hard work 

When I can buy the absorbers, i do. I usually am able to use them all right away (most to replace my homemade ones) but if I have any left I food saver them. That draws out the moisture and saves them for when I need them.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Jewel said:


> I'm almost afraid to post this after the response above but...
> 
> I've used rice and rice/salt combination successfully for many years now. I put it into a muslin or buttercloth bag. Around 1 cup total to 5 gal bucket. I check them regularly and replace if they feel damp at all. I'm often pretty financially poor so i come up with alternative ways to prep and preserve my hard work
> 
> When I can buy the absorbers, i do. I usually am able to use them all right away (most to replace my homemade ones) but if I have any left I food saver them. That draws out the moisture and saves them for when I need them.


Don't worry about being flamed. We have a distaste for the batboy who thinks he knows everything.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Get all yer jars ready, then put in yer O2 absorbers. Still got some left? Well, ifin ya got a vac sealer, seal em up in the bag, better yet ifin ya got the one with a port on it, put yer leftovers in a mason jar an vac seal em. They'll last quite awhile thata way.

I ain't sold on making yer own yet. Sometimes ya just cant make stuff ta home like the commercial thins. I sure wouldn't put my food stuffs ta risk fer a few cents. Course I taint near as smart as a flyin rodent.


----------

